# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Sperxiada

## cliff

Παιδια αν φτασει Σπερχειαδα Καντε κανενα mp me  ::

----------


## DaveGR

cliff έχεις Σπιτι Σπερχείαδα ? Εχω εξοχικό στο Μεσοχώρι και το Καλοκαίρι πιστέυω να αριθμούμε τρεις Users.Θα ξεπέρναγε και τα πιο τρελά μας όνειρα αν εβγαινε και ενα λινκάκι με Σπερχειάδα και μελοντικες βλέψεις για Λαμία  ::  
για περισότερα infos pm me.

----------


## cliff

Yeap εχω εξοχικο εκει
γιατι οχι  :: 
μπας και φτασει ο πολιτισμος στα χωρια μας  :: 
Εμπρος αφιπνιστε τα βλαχαδερααααα  :: 
πλακα κανω  ::

----------


## harisma

Sperxiada?LOL...to epwnimo paroushs sou leei tpt?

----------


## cliff

μπααααααααααααααααα

----------


## SoT

Kotorlos ..sas leei tipota ?

----------


## cliff

γνοστο ονομα αυτο ρε παιδια τι γινετε ολη η σπερχιαδα εδω ειναι?

----------


## maddog571998

paidia exo ki ego spiti sthn sperxeiada apo th giagia moy h opoia exei pethanei.
Den phgainv taktika sto xvrio mono pasxa kai kalokairi logv oikogeneiakvn ypoxrevsevn.
omvs tha me endiefere na kanoyme syndesh asyrmata.exv syndesh edv sto palaio falhro sto awmn.

----------


## basos

Καλά άμα αρχίσετε τίποτα σπουδαίο εχουμε και άλλη γιαγιά. Ζει ακόμα εκει. 
Πάμε για Σπερχειάδα -> Λαμία -> Αθήνα σιγά σιγα ...

----------


## maddog571998

Σε συγχωρω για αυτα που ειπες γιατι εχεις αχυρα στο μυαλο αντι για εγκεφαλο.Τετοια μελη το forum δε χρειαζεται.Αν ξανακανεις τετοια post στο forum θα σε καταγγειλω στον υπευθυνο του forum και ακομα παραπερα, Α Ν Ε Γ Κ Ε Φ Α Λ Ε !!!

----------


## basos

Νομιζω οτι με παρεξηγησες. Εννοουσα οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμο το σπιτι της γιαγιας μου στη σπερχειαδα .

----------


## PARIS YIOVI

> cliff έχεις Σπιτι Σπερχείαδα ? Εχω εξοχικό στο Μεσοχώρι και το Καλοκαίρι πιστέυω να αριθμούμε τρεις Users.Θα ξεπέρναγε και τα πιο τρελά μας όνειρα αν εβγαινε και ενα λινκάκι με Σπερχειάδα και μελοντικες βλέψεις για Λαμία  
> για περισότερα infos pm me.





> Νομιζω οτι με παρεξηγησες. Εννοουσα οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμο το σπιτι της γιαγιας μου στη σπερχειαδα .


ΜΗΝ ΤΣΑΚΩΝΕΣΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΑΚΙΑ!

----------


## PARIS YIOVI

> cliff έχεις Σπιτι Σπερχείαδα ? Εχω εξοχικό στο Μεσοχώρι και το Καλοκαίρι πιστέυω να αριθμούμε τρεις Users.Θα ξεπέρναγε και τα πιο τρελά μας όνειρα αν εβγαινε και ενα λινκάκι με Σπερχειάδα και μελοντικες βλέψεις για Λαμία  
> για περισότερα infos pm me.


ΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΕΡΟΣ ΣΠΕΡΧΕΙΑΔΙΤΗΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΔΙΑ?

----------


## cliff

To πσκ που περασε εγινε scan στιν ταρατσα του σπιτιου μου... με το ovislink μου και μια απλη omni... αποτελεσματα? Δεν επιασα ΤπΤ ... θα ανεβασω και το Feeder μπας και γινει τπτ και πιασω λιγο πιο μακρια...

----------


## cliff

Παιζει να Δω εναν κονβο που ειναι 30-35 χλμ μακρια απο εμενα? Αν ναι με τι παραπανο εξοπλησμο? λεω να φερω το Lwmn στα χωρια μας.....

----------


## Valis

> Παιζει να Δω εναν κονβο που ειναι 30-35 χλμ μακρια απο εμενα? Αν ναι με τι παραπανο εξοπλησμο? λεω να φερω το Lwmn στα χωρια μας.....


Υψηλότερη ισχή εκπομπής (σε συνδιασμό με το παρακάτω).
Καλύτερες κάρτες (SR2/SR5 - ξέχνα τις CM6/9).
Κεραίες όσο το δυνατόν πιό ψηλά.
Κεραίες με μεγαλύτερο κέρδος.

----------


## panisxiros

...42 χιλιόμετρα λινκ...στα 5... απλά με παραβολικο πιατάκι ..και με τις απλές καταπληκτικές cm9.. .. -60 ..!!!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Όπως έχω γράψει και σε άλλο thread, η διαφορά στην ευαισθησία μεταξύ δύο καρτών δεν μεταφράζεται σε διαφορά σήματος στη λήψη. Οι κάρτες θα εμφανίζουν το ίδιο σήμα αλλά αυτή που έχει καλύτερη ευαισθησία θα παρουσιάζει υψηλότερες ταχύτητες διαμεταγωγής. Οπότε είναι λάθος να κρίνετε δύο καρτες από το σήμα που βλέπετε στη λήψη.

----------


## The Undertaker

> Όπως έχω γράψει και σε άλλο thread, η διαφορά στην ευαισθησία μεταξύ δύο καρτών δεν μεταφράζεται σε διαφορά σήματος στη λήψη. Οι κάρτες θα εμφανίζουν το ίδιο σήμα αλλά αυτή που έχει καλύτερη ευαισθησία θα παρουσιάζει υψηλότερες ταχύτητες διαμεταγωγής. Οπότε είναι λάθος να κρίνετε δύο καρτες από το σήμα που βλέπετε στη λήψη.


+++++ bill!

----------


## panisxiros

ναι σε αυτό έχετε δίκιο boys...αλλά ας πούμε εμένα μου είναι αρκετά τα 70mbps που έδωσε το λινκ αυτό.βασικά μόνο που ενώθηκε η Ημαθία με σαλονικη ασύρματα...αυτό φτάνει...!!αλλά λόγο που στον ιστό αυτό έχω πολλά λινκ...(ας πούμε ενώσει Ημαθία-Κιλκίς,πελλα) κτλ κτλ....δεν θέλω να γεμίσω εκεί με θόρυβο και τέτοια...οπότε και η cm9 είναι μια χαρά...αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει 70 mw...και μόλις 35 ευρω...και οχι... . .. ...

----------


## spirosco

Οι καρτες τυπου sr/xr ειναι περιτες τουλαχιστον για links των 70-80km με καθαρη freshnel παντα (μην πετατε τσαμπα τα λεφτα σας, η cm9 δοκιμασμενα αποδιδει σε τετοιες αποστασεις μια χαρα).

----------


## PIT

> Οι καρτες τυπου sr/xr ειναι περιτες τουλαχιστον για links των 70-80km με καθαρη freshnel παντα (μην πετατε τσαμπα τα λεφτα σας, η cm9 δοκιμασμενα αποδιδει σε τετοιες αποστασεις μια χαρα).



Ax μακαρι να ημασταν και εμεις στην ιδια μοιρα  ::  Στα 18km με SR5/XR5 και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε δουλεια  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ειπαμε, εσεις θελετε μεγαλυτερα πιατακια  ::

----------


## cliff

οπτικη επαφη 0 Δυσκολα τα πραγματα.....
Προτεινω meeting... Με παιδια απο εδω μπας και βγαλουμε ακρη

----------

